# Power Seat Problem



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Just wondering if any one else feels as if they are rolling over marbles as they adjust their seat. Man mine about half way back will jump around and then smooth out. Have it at the dealership now to hopefully fix that. Tech called and said no TSP on it was going to check another gto out to see if it had the same problem. Also fixing trunk which you have to body slam it to get it to latch, along with the light in the trunk which only works when it wants to.


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

My seat does the same thing, I hope to have them fix it soon.


----------



## andersen54981 (Nov 10, 2004)

Mine does to, hate that!


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Bad bearings....*

I had the same problem with my seat feeling like it was rolling over marbles. Then I noticed a piece of plastic rod with bearings in it under the seat. Apparently there is a set of bearings that is set in a plastic rod that the seat rolls on...well, it is definetley a problem that the service department needs to look at. Otherwise you will soon notice the seat move forward and back during breaking.


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Well they fixed everything. They ened up ordering new seat track for mine. Hope that fixes it. rep says dont know how long it will take to get in though. Should fix the problem though.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

*power seats*



10 BEERS said:


> Well they fixed everything. They ened up ordering new seat track for mine. Hope that fixes it. rep says dont know how long it will take to get in though. Should fix the problem though.



I got the same problems they told me there is nothing wrong with the seat. And as for the deck lid they replaced the latch and actuator and I think I'll adjust it myself "this time" (apparently they can't get it right).


----------

